
Where are You on the Financial Food Chain - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2010/05/02/where-are-you-on-the-financial-food-chain/
======
nostrademons
It would be neat if this also included the percentage of the population that
at each stage. I think it's something like 30-40% are at stage 1, another
40-50% are at stage 2. By the time you get to stage 3, you're at around the
90-95th percentile in income. Then it seems to increase logarithmically, such
that stage 8 is at about the 99.99999th percentile.

~~~
messel
Great idea. Any idea where I can get that kinda data?

Here's some initial charts: (from wikipedia for the US)
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Income-curve-$10k.png>

Here's a global chart: <http://maps.grida.no/go/graphic/population-by-income-
level>

and here's a distribution of wealth chart:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:World_distributionofwealth...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:World_distributionofwealth_GDP_and_population_by_region.gif)

~~~
nostrademons
I would imagine census.gov would have pretty detailed income distribution
statistics.

